# [eBay] Resident Evil T-Virus &amp; Anti-Virus



## BladeWND (30. September 2012)

Ich verkaufe auf e-Bay den Resident Evil T-Virus & Anti-Virus in einem schönen Metallkoffer!

Resident Evil T-Virus & Anti-Virus im Aluminium Koffer | eBay

Auktionsende nächsten Sonntag gegen 19 Uhr!


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. September 2012)

Geil^^ Bin leider nich bei ebay, sonst wär ich dabei.


----------



## BladeWND (30. September 2012)

Meld dich an


----------



## BladeWND (7. Oktober 2012)

Heute Abend geht die Auktion zu Ende!!
Aktuell liegts bei günstigen 33,60 Euro!


----------

